# What's Your Favorite Pokémon?



## kyeugh

*What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

There's not one of these that isn't six feet under (there are probably a million that are), so I'm making another.

My number one favorite is Zangoose.  It's cool looking, it's ferocious, it has decent stats, it's a Normal-Type (so it only has one weakness and and a total resistance), and it has a really, really good movepool.


----------



## Scootaloo

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Mohacastle said:


> My number one favorite is Zangoose.  It's cool looking, it's ferocious, it has decent stats, it's a Normal-Type (so it only has one weakness and and a total resistance), and it has a really, really good movepool.


augh you took mine >:(
1. Zangoose
2. Gengar
3. Quagsire
those are my top three


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

1. Empoleon family
2. Blastoise Family
3. Dragonite
4. Metagross 

'Nuff said.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

You have three guesses, and the first two don't count.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Well then! 

1. Empoleon
2. Squirtle
3. Metagross


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

1. Espeon
2. Lilligant
3. Blaziken

With Pikachu and Mew as runners-up.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

My previous username was Zangviper. Take a guess.

I also really love Snivy and Sneasel/Weavile.


----------



## Jolty

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*


:D

and i still don't know if it's meant to be orange or brown.

other top favourites:


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

1) Typhlosion
2) Volcarona
3) Either Lapras or Jolteon.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

The accent on Pokémon is going the wrong way and it really bothers me.

Nobody, we have really similar favourites! My top two are Volcarona and Typhlosion, in that order. Beyond that I'm not really sure, I just have a bunch that I really really like.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



blazheirio889 said:


> Nobody, we have really similar favourites!


Then you have good taste.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I like Absol (dur), Zangoose, Lucario, Sandslash, Zorua, Excadrill, and Umbreon. In that order.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Salamence is my favourite! Although recently its wings have been bothering me so maybe gen 6 will give me a new gr8 dragon type????

After that, Weavile, Leafeon and Sharpedo equally, and then like every other Pokemon haaahahaha


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

i... i don't know :C i love so many pokemon! but it is probably between these ones:

I've kind of always liked these ones since I've known them, but then other people show off their favourites and I'm like 'yeah, I like that one too!!'


----------



## Superbird

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

 =  >  >  = 

Among other pokemon I like are basically all of the eeveelutions, Latias and Latios, Mudkip, and generally a lot of other pokemon.

Honestly, there really isn't a single pokemon I really dislike. Except Burmy's evolutionary family. Don't like them very much at all. Or the pixies of Sinnoh.


----------



## DragonHeart

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

in case you couldnt tell by my username and avatar
1. Charizard
2. Rayquaza
3. Lugia
4. Salamence
5. Tyranitar (not a dragon but still awesome)


----------



## Adriane

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Ninetales and Vaporeon consistently take top spots for me.

Vileplume, Swampert, Mantine, and Crobat are also way up there.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



​
(also pikachu and flareon)


----------



## DragonHeart

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

oh i like Swellow too and houndoom and ninetails and groudon *procedes to list off all 649 pokemon*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

My top two are tied for first: Dragonite and Gallade. I also really like Mienshao, Flygon, and Hydreigon. (also all of the eeveeloutions, except umbreon and flareon.)


----------



## eevee_em

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

My top favorite has always been Persian. The eeveelutions are next. Anything below that varies widely.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

It changes way too much. Maybe noctowl or scraggy.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Golurk.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Zero Moment said:


> Golurk.









Anyway, I forgot to mention how much I like Tentacruel.


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Scizor has always been my favourite, Gallade in close second.  Arbok, Crobat, Vileplume, Mantine, Flareon, Blaziken, Garbodor, Suicune, Ampharos, and Scolipede are up there as well.


----------



## Minish

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

  

those are my forevers. special note: Lapras is my 13 year+ stamina favourite, Mawile is my favourite by association, Litwick is my favourite-of-the-moment. these are very complex matters.

I also like Swablu, Hoppip, and a bunch of others lots and lots and lots. I like lots!!


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Gengar is best, and currently scolipede is second-best. Dunno if be permanent second-favourite, we'll see.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Minish said:


>


Is it just me or does Litwick's melted wax remind anyone else of Ghirahim from Skyward Sword?


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Photo Finish said:


> Is it just me or does Litwick's melted wax remind anyone else of Ghirahim from Skyward Sword?


It's just you


----------



## Scootaloo

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Photo Finish said:


> Is it just me or does Litwick's melted wax remind anyone else of Ghirahim from Skyward Sword?


! I can see that. It does remind me of Ghirahim a little!


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Obviously you're both crazy. 

Also, I love Luxray and Dragonite. Dragonite's Gen V did not do it justice, IMO.


----------



## Indigestion

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*


I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## Edoc'sil

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

In case you don't know and would like to find out... http://www.contrib.andrew.cmu.edu/~msandbot/pokemon/

For me it's
1) Gengar
2) Darkrai
3) Scizor
4) Milotic
5) Haxorus
6) Volcarona


Electivire, Magmortar, Raichu, Flygon, Cardaunt, and Rhydon are also great.


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Also loves Hydreigon, Quilava, and Jirachi

And I did that whole thing wrong, Edoc'sil...  I clicked the one I liked instead of the one I disliked.  So I ended up with all Pokémon that I dislike.  :/


----------



## Adriane

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

That particular test is extremely flawed. Pokémon that it only asks you about once toward the end tend to end up in your favourites simply because you haven't had the chance to replace them with things you like better...


----------



## Scootaloo

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Fynx said:


> That particular test is extremely flawed. Pokémon that it only asks you about once toward the end tend to end up in your favourites simply because you haven't had the chance to replace them with things you like better...


*cough*Heatran*cough*
and when i got weedle as my fourth favourite as well as the whole gengar family being in it


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Fynx said:


> That particular test is extremely flawed. Pokémon that it only asks you about once toward the end tend to end up in your favourites simply because you haven't had the chance to replace them with things you like better...


Also quite often midway through it I'll get a choice between, say, Murkrow and Espeon, two Pokémon I know are in my top 10, but choosing Murkrow knocks Espeon out entirely.


----------



## mewtini

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

1. 
2. 
3.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Whimsicott, Flareon, Delcatty, Lumineon, Banette, and Eelektross! (*・ω・)


----------



## Harvest Ty

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

1. Is definately Marill/Azumarill(I hate Azurill tnough) I really like the design, and these two aren't that bad in battle either. (Huge power is the best)

2. Meganium Family

3. Serperior Family

4. Grass pokés in general.

You can see I'm clearly biased by type. :'P


----------



## Mewmic

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I've always been fond of Arcanine and Kabutops.


----------



## Scootaloo

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

also Girafarig, Pinsir, Hitmonlee and Primeape are pretty fantastic too.

EDIT: and honchkrow and crobat and gliscor and reuniclus


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Sandshew (and Sandslash) is the bestest Pokemon and those who say otherwise are lying to themselves. Or have a different opinion. Either way works.

Other great Pogeymen include: The Squirtle line, the Caterpie line, the Ekans line, the Diglett line, the Slowpoke line, the Togepi line, the Houndour line, the Murkrow line, the Misdreavus line, Dunsparce line, the Mudkip line, the Ralts line, Minun, the Gulpin line, the Baltoy line, the Shuppet line, Jirachi, the Turtwig line, the Buneary line, the Budew line, Maractus, the Scraggy line, and all the other neato Pocket Monsters I have forgotten about at the moment.


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



PenguinAndFriends said:


> ...the Murkrow line, the Misdreavus line, *Dunsparce line*, the Mudkip line, the Ralts line, Minun, the Gulpin line, the Baltoy line, the Shuppet line, Jirachi...


Dunsparce _line_ what

On the topic of the thread, although the Luxray line is way less powerful than it should be, the design is amazing.  Also, I've grown pretty attached to Gliscor.  Gligar is meh.



Spoiler: My thoughts formulated into a convenient meme


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Mozankairu said:


> Dunsparce _line_ what


DUNSPARCE DOES HAVE AN EVOLUTION! YOU JUST NED TO BELIVE!

I should probably not post at 11:30-ish at night.


----------



## LaDestitute

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

My favorites would have to be Scizor and Gengar.


----------



## Morellex

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Larvitar, Squirtle, Mudkip, Zangoose, and Ninetails. :sunglasses:


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Charizard, Gyarados, Lapras, Meganium, Rapidash and Kabutops. Somewhat oddly, I've never had a Kabutops on my main team, but I love the design. Lots of fossil Pokémon are among my favourites, though. And I adore Eevee and its evolutions, but find it difficult to decide whether or not I like them as much as the rest of these. (There are lots of Pokémon - for example, Durant - that I really like but... don't think about much, I guess is how I'd explain it.)


----------



## Dar

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

My, my. This certainly is an old thread.


----------



## Karousever

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Cyndaquil, hands down. But Electabuzz is a close second. Then finally Raichu.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Dar said:


> My, my. This certainly is an old thread.


er, not really? at most it's five months old (last posted in May, which is not that long ago), and it's hardly a topical discussion (and not really worth making a new thread for; I might sticky this actually, since we always tend to have one of these around). 

more importantly, it's a lot more useful (and _nice_) to just report the post in question instead of making an unhelpful post about it in the thread..!

Can we count XY pokemon as favourites yet?? because I am in love with cute pink plague doctor flamingo :C


Spoiler: big


----------



## DragonHeart

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Grovyle and Sceptile. Yep.


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Oh my, I haven't played in forever. I've taken a shining to Togetic, Dragonite, Zangoose, and Luxray.

ETA:  The X/Y bat dragon thing is probably my number one.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Swellow is out of my number-one spot lately. It has moved down to number 3, after Blaziken and Ditto.


----------



## Bulbamew

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Bulbasaur, being my first ever Pokemon. And also basically everyone in my sig, and Mew and Articuno :s


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Gen VI has been full of new favorites, actually. Noivern, Tyrantrum, and Malamar are some of them.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

ooh, x and y added another for me. I really really love the goodra line. They're so cute and amazing it's like dragonite but a slimy sea slug and i like the color too also there's honedge, which is by far the coolest thing i've ever seen, and aurorus, which I like for the same reasons as goodra.


----------



## Professor Wesker

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I have always been a Muk man. They're just so good at tanking Special hits it's not even funny. I also am one of the few who really likes Garbodor and Vanilluxe a lot (Mainly because Vanilluxe totally schooled Ghetsis' stupid Hydreigon on my first Pokémon Black playthrough). And I don't know why, but I've grown really, really fond of Walrein.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

There are two in particular from X and Y I love. Honedge and its line are so awesome, I just had to name mine "Excalibro". 

And the other is Zygarde, for it's rather . . . interesting design.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I love Umbreon. I don't know why.


----------



## Bulbamew

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

According to the test someone posted (which has more flaws than the Empire State Building, but whatever) these are my top 10:

1. Bulbasaur
2. Ivysaur
3. Venusaur
4. Dragonite
5. Sudowoodo
6. Articuno
7. Froslass
8. Butterfree
9. Blaziken
10. Kingler

Don't get me wrong, I love all these Pokémon. But this isn't my top 10. How Sudowoodo got number 5 is beyond me. A few of my all-time favourites, i.e. the Magnemite family and Mew, were eliminated way early. One of my first questions was to pick who I liked better, Bulbasaur or Mew. I refer you to my forum name as to why I raged at this.

I guess my actual top 10 would be this (i'll put them is evolutionary lines if I adore every single member, but not if I only truly adore one of them):

1. Bulbasaur line (1st Bulbasaur, 2nd Venusaur, 3rd Ivysaur)
2. Magnemite line (1st Magnezone, 2nd Magneton, 3rd Magnemite)
3. Eevee line (1st Espeon, 2nd Vaporeon, 3rd Jolteon, 4th Umbreon, 5th Glaceon, 6th Flareon, 7th Eevee, 8th Leafeon, 9th Sylveon [haven't used one yet])
4. Mew
5. Arcanine
6. Butterfree
7. Dratini line (1st Dragonite, 2nd Dratini, 3rd Dragonair)
8. Nidoran F line (1st Nidoqueen, 2nd Nidorina, 3rd Nidoran)
9. Flygon
10. Articuno

Some other worthy mentions who sadly could not make the final cut include Ariados, Ledian, Muk, Gyarados, Milotic and pretty much every starter family besides the Tepig one. Also, everyone in my signature who didn't make the top 10, it was with great pain and regret that they could not make it


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Greninja is actually pretty amazing.  Also Pangoro.  And Blaziken.  And Venusaur.  And Malamar.  And Aurorus.  Basically everyone in my X party has grown on me.  :')


----------



## Bulbamew

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Yeah. In fact, I now really regret not putting the ninja frogs in my top 10. Looks like Articuno is going to have to make some room. Doing top 10s is too hard, they change all the time -_-


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

*BEST: *Sandshrew

Best Gen 1: Sandshrew
Best Gen 2: Teddiursa
Best Gen 3: Banette
Best Gen 4: Torterra
Best Gen 5: Maractus
Best Gen 6: Helioptile


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I've recently fallen in love with Mawile and Clawitzer.


----------



## Bulbamew

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Zodiark said:


> I've recently fallen in love with Mawile and Clawitzer.


Is that possibly because Mega Mawile has the highest Attack of all Pokémon, because of Huge Power?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

after huge power, mega mawile's unboosted attack is higher than possible for any pokémon without stat-boosting effects (base 259); it's possible to set up circumstances where a pokémon has a higher effective attack when sent out, though.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

That's not all -- it's really adorable, too! Get one and check it out in Pokemon-Amie, and you too will appreciate the greatness of Mawile!



Spoiler: adorable mega Mawile


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Bulbamew said:


> Is that possibly because Mega Mawile has the highest Attack of all Pokémon, because of Huge Power?


Because it's adorable!:D



> That's not all -- it's really adorable, too! Get one and check it out in Pokemon-Amie, and you too will appreciate the greatness of Mawile!


Not just Mawile, but also Espurr.

http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/628/609/f2f.jpg


----------



## Bulbamew

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I have Mawile in my B team. But I haven't found Mawilite yet. (Don't tell me, I'm Mega hunting and want it to feel rewarding)


----------



## Minish

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

sorry but mawile's been my super-favourite for the past twelve years back off contenders...... back when we were both losers......

I like lapras and litwick and swablu and swirlix lots and lots, though!


----------



## Bulbamew

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Minish said:


> sorry but mawile's been my super-favourite for the past twelve years back off contenders...... back when we were both losers......
> 
> I like lapras and litwick and swablu and swirlix lots and lots, though!


I always have liked Mawile, now I love Mawile even more because I have it in Mega form now and it just looks so badass and then it's completely unreal Attack stat.

As for the others, Lapras is win, Chandelure is win and Altaria is win, so it appears you have good taste (I haven't got a Swirlix, but they look... erm... "super-duper cool"


----------



## Silver

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

... Eevee is my all time favourite but let me attempt a list of ten (in no particular order)

1. Eevee
2. Gardevoir
3. Ampharos
4. Banette
5. Noivern
6. Jolteon
7. Pangoro
8. Delphox
9. Weavile
10. Lucario

huh that wasn't as hard as i expected it to be


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Guys.

Why is Espurr so adorable?

Like if I had a small pokemon sidekick, it be Espurr.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*



Zodiark said:


> Like if I had a small pokemon sidekick, it be Espurr.


Fletchling is the obvious sidekick Pokémon though.


----------



## Espurr

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

my favorite pokemon is Ninfia.


----------



## Jolty

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

apparently i have posted in this thread before

but my top two favourite pokemon are teddiursa and greninja

teddiursa was like solid number one for yeaaaaars and then BAM. NINJA FROG. i love greninja omg


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Roserade's top of the pile for me, but I also really like Magnezone, Gyarados, Aegislash, Hydreigon, Volcarona, Froslass, Skarmory, and Sigilyph. If extended to legendaries, I like Yveltal, Palkia, Latias, Latios, Reshiram, and Kyogre.

Generally, I tend to dislike NFE Pokemon unless they're useful in battle (Porygon2, Dusclops, Chansey, etc.). *is a bit of a competitive-battling "mercenary"*


----------



## Karousever

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I have posted here before, but am posting again because my favorite Pokemon has actually changed. My new favorite is now:

Litwick! Look at him :D

And my previous favorite, Cyndaquil, has now become my second favorite. And my third favorite is Solosis. So:

1. Litwick
2. Cyndaquil
3. Solosis


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I want to cuddle Zygarde.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Houndoom, Joltik, and Whimiscott consistently are among my top three. I really like the silly goober looking Pokémon too like the Numel line, Slowpoke line, Wooper line, and Psyduck.


----------



## Awos

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Probopass - Hence username. Love it for pretty much the same reason most hate it, cause it's so bizarre.

Dedenne and Swinub are the closest thing we have to guinea pigs (though neither quite are) so I like them a lot.

Also like Ninetales, Gengar, Kyogre, Deoxys, Duskull family, Aggron, Metagross, Crobat, Krookodile, and Rhydon a lot. Probably forgetting some others.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I love Umbreon. I just do.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

New list.

5: Zygarde

4: Giratina (Altered forme)

3: Volcarona

2: Klefki

1: Greninja


----------



## Zukdeen

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

My favorite Pokémon would be Typhlosion. Cyndaquil was my first starter, Quilava looked awesome, and when it evolved into Typhlosion, I became the happiest boy on Earth. <3


----------



## Dar

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

By using the bad-ish quiz a few pages back, I came up with this list:

10. 
9. 
8. 
7. 
6. 
5. 
4. 
3. 
2. 
1. 

I definitely _like_ all of these Pokémon (Latias, Leavanny, and Beedrill would definitely be on my top 10 list) but I think I'll make a proper list later. I'll probably edit it into this post.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Mine (other than Mienshao) include Samurott, Charizard, and Flygon.


----------



## Aardvark123

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

Mr favourite pokémon is Garchomp, because of its charismatically ferocious appearance and incredible power. (In unrelated news, Cynthia is my favourite league champion.)


----------



## Skoonk

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I like Skuntank(and just about all Poison types, for that matter). Yes, a lot of people think that Skuntank is one of the worst Pokemon, but I seem to have a knack for liking Pokemon others don't.


----------



## Mewmic

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*

I really like Mawile and Arcanine. Swalot too.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

This cute little idiot right here.


----------



## Vholvek

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

You probably don't care, but I like:
1. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




3. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I really like all the pseudo-legendaries!  I haven't been wild about the newer Pokémon, however.  Some of them are all right, but there are certainly some strange ones.

My favourite is Ampharos!  I'm not sure why.  It's just really cool and feels organic and whatnot.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

In no particular order here:


----------



## Raiden

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

My top-3 favorite Pokémon have been Mew, Houndoom and Torterra for years. XD ...Yeah, quite a contradictory list with one cute thing, one badass thing and one slow thing.


----------



## Dragonclaw

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*







*head bangs viciously*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I guess you could say my top three are consistently Ninetales, Vaporeon, and Vileplume! There are plenty of others I love lots, too, like Crobat and Swampert.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Flareon and Vivillon.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

New list.

5: Steelix
4: Volcarona
3: Ferrothorn
2: Skarmory
1: Mega Aggron


----------



## Odyssey

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Sawk. I could talk about how amazing this Pokémon is, but that would take a long time to explain everything. This Pokémon is my favourite for the reasons why most fans have it as their least favourite. In other words, I really like Sawk's battling potential and its design. Especially the design, the fact that it's based on the classic Japanese demon is awesome.

Mienshao is a close second. Awesome design, great in battling and is just great in general. As much as I love Fighting types, I think that Mienshao has a design that is refreshing after the amount of bulky Fighting types.


----------



## Kiniest

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Banette for me. It isn't really just the Higurashi-style creepypasta appeal that gets to me as much as it is the endless possibilities for what they're like. They can seem mischievous by default like Gengar, or straight up creepy like Hypno. You can even make it as lighthearted as the Pikachu from the show. Plus, it has a freaking zipper for a mouth. That's cool.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*



Kiniest said:


> They can seem mischievous by default like


You had the chance to say "Misdreavus" and you didn't!


----------



## Birdcrest

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

1: Braviary
2: Noivern
3: Barbaracle


----------



## Herbe

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

1. Ditto
2. Skitty 
3. Kirlia 
4. Eevee 
5. Mareep
6. Scyther/Absol/Pichu tie

Ditto is by far my favorite because it can turn into anything else on my list.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

<<

Why is mega Altaria so . . .so . . 

>>

Cute :D


----------



## Meowth

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I now have a great appreciation for Pyroar thanks to the TCG


----------



## DrClef

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Scyther and Flareon, god they're both adorable in their own ways.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

By generation:

Gen I: Sandshrew
Gen II: Togetic
Gen III: Banette
Gen IV: Rotom
Gen V: Lampent
Gen VI: Fletchling

(I like spooky guys. Like Fletchling.)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

The TCG has given me a newfound respect for Mega Gallade.


----------



## mimidiamond

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Samurott is my favorite for a couple reasons. Sea lions are my favorite animals and its's a samurai sea lion. Black version was my first Pokemon game, and I picked Oshawott. I'm not into competitive, but I hear Samurott isn't very good.(I could be wrong about that). Whatever, that doesn't bother me. The list of my top ten is this: Xerneas, Blastoise, Mewtwo, Aerodactyl, Gallade, Goodra, Ampharos, Flygon, Greninja, Samurott


----------



## Cutecat270

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

My is Flareon this pokemon is awesome that only knew about it!


----------



## Octane

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Probably Togetic, because one time, I was playing through Platinum for the first time, and I was fighting Byron (or whoever the 6th gym leader is). I was down to my Togetic, and he was down to his Bastiodon, and I was thinking "Oh god, I'm dead" so I just used Metronome in hopes that something good would happen.
Wouldn't you know it, I got the clutch Metronome Lava plume, killing off Bastiodon. That was so satisfying, and to this date, Togetic has been my favorite pokemon.


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I've liked Suicune, Eevee, Vulpix, Chikorita, Latias, and Piplup since I was a seven-year-old kid. They're still some of my favorites, but Zigzagoon and Linoone have been added to my list, along with Sandshrew and Staraptor. 

sooo many others tho, it's hard for me not to like a pokémon


----------



## ParsnipTheRaichu

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I LOVE Raichu! My second favorite is Dewott. And third goes to Zoroark. The only pokemon I don't like are Gyarados and Dugtrio. (Mainly because of Pokepark wii...)


----------



## Dragonair

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I am my own favorite. I also love Serperior, Fennekin, Reshiram and I don't remember the fifth one, pretty sure it was 1st gen though.


----------



## LadyJirachu

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Something cute, probably. Not sure who right now.

But i was pretty into chikorita and azumarill just the other day XD


----------



## Stryke

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

My favorite Pokemon is Probopass. Back when I had Black 2, my friend traded me a level 50 Nosepass he found in Clay Tunnel or something, and all my other Pokemon were like level 30. Add that traded pokemon get boosted experience, and i was set for the game. Later, in Chargestone Cave, I evolved into Probopass, I dominated, the rest is history. But as a result I get extremely upset when someone makes a crack at its design. I actually have very many favorites, but Probopass outshines them all.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I feel like I don't need to point it out.

But just in case...

Pichu. Seriously though, Houndoom. Forever and always.


----------



## jayrachi

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Mismagius is my favourite. I love witch designs.


----------



## Flora

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

You know I would have said Teddiursa but I've become suddenly aware that PUMPKABOO is probably my favorite.

One of my characters breeds pumpkaboo so I did some research on them and they are super cute


----------



## Sglod

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

My favourite is Giratina.
My almost-favourites are Mawile, Aggron, Charizard and Froslass.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Xatu and Kingdra are my favorites. I think I grew to like them for their designs first, and once I thought they were kinda cool, I started using them on my team and they turned into my strongest Pokémon on Sapphire and Emerald respectively.

I have a WHOLE list of second favorites (mostly from the 2nd generation, also some 1st and 3rd), but that would be excessive.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Have I mentioned how much I _love_ Meowstic? 

espurr is freaky-deaky but boy howdy i sure do love its name


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*



DarkAura said:


> Have I mentioned how much I _love_ Meowstic?
> 
> espurr is freaky-deaky but boy howdy i sure do love its name


Male or Female?
I prefer the female one, the male one's colours are too dark imo

Espurr is pretty cool, too. Especially Mimi. (I expect there's fanart somewhere of Mimi and Aster that I have yet to see)


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Both! It's the only Pokemon with such an extreme gender difference that I like both versions of! c:


----------



## Sonny McBar

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I really like Butterfree, the design is very pleasing to me being constructed of many intersecting balls


----------



## Palamon

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

It's Treecko. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Traditionally I've said absol, Lugia, and Mewtwo are tied for the "favorite pokemon" spot, although these days it's kiiiind of more absol/Mewtwo with Lugia right below, probably because I write a lot of absol and Mewtwo for my fanfic, and any pokemon I work with for a while I tend to like better just from that association.

Some runner-up mentions include chesnaught, Rayquaza (particularly of the shiny mega variety), nidoking, and sceptile. There's the picker list, of course--I'd say I have some pretty clear "types." :P


----------



## Eifie

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Ooh! Here's my favourite Pokémon picker list! It was really accurate about Scyther, Scyther, and Scyther, but I dunno about the other ones... I think Scyther should be way higher, and Scyther should _definitely_ be higher than Scyther.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

still flareon and zigzagoon and pikachu


----------



## Sglod

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Strange things are afoot at the Dragonfly Cave...


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I'm partial to Blaziken and Lucario myself. I know, I know, "Frost stop picking the Pokémon everyone likes!" but they're so _cool_

er my fave underrated is Infernape though..... He made it in just before Fire/Fighting got super lame in my opinion pwq

oh and Dunsparce, Dunsparce is good


----------



## audrey729

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Tough choice... I've mostly only done Gen 1, (the Gen 3 version of it, at least) so I like Alakazam the best. PSYCHIC TYPES ARE AWESOME!!


----------



## Odie_Pie

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Caterpie. They're Cute (with a capital C).


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Rather do like Cobalion, myself. M'second favorite is Mimikyu, because... it's Mimikyu. Can't say no to Mimikyu.
(Also cobalion was my first level 100 but pffft)


----------



## nerolyk24

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

My favorite is ditto but if you don't wanna count that it's probably garchomp or talonflame. Garchomp has an amazing design and Cynthia's garchomp from the anime is awesome. Talonflame was by far the mvp of my X playthrough and I had a greninja.


----------



## LadyJirachu

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Lets see...

Pikachu, Skitty, Ribombee, LUCARIO, RIOLU, Jirachi, Delcatty...and others those are just the first ones to pop up for me atm lol


----------



## sv_01

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Well.... I like Volcarona and Aggron. Also some Grass-types like Torterra, Grovyle and Trevenant. Dialga is up there too.


----------



## Noa

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Drampa ^_^ He is sweet, adorable, huggable, and has a great backstory! Such a kind and gentle Pokemon :) And really fun to use in battle too!


----------



## Furisode Girl Luna

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

I love the Pokemon Mimikyu. It dresses up as pickachu because it wants to be liked. I also like lycanroc it reminds me of my kelpies.


----------



## audrey729

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Alakazam. Easily. 

But mostly because I had a giant typo mistake in LeafGreen, I was trying to name my abra "Abracadabra" but I accidentally put in Abracadabt. Additionally, I realized that "Abracadabra" does not fit the spacing allowed.


----------



## Kabigon

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

SNO LAX


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Mienshao, duh!


----------



## Umbramatic

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

Hydregion, for a lot of reasons. Mainliy mythological basis and typing.


----------



## Stormrycon

*Re: What's Your Favorite Pokémon?*

My favorite Pokemon is
1. Garchomp
2. Salamence
3. Dragonite
4. Hydreigon
5. Rayquaza/Zygarde

If it isn't obvious, I like dragons.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

My Favorite Also happens to be Lucario, then Lopunny, Then...
Well, see for yourself.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Honestly, its become Pikachu again because of my cap with him lol.
_
......but Lucario and Sylveon come VERY closely after._

I also like Pichu loads. My favorite pokemon plushie that i own now is my pichu one, really :3 I like him even more than my pikachu ones xD Pichu is amazing in plushie form.


----------



## Ys_

My number one is Dragonair. Then Cloyster. I like their cool elegant designs!


----------



## Eifie

Hmm, you people seem to be confused... the proper place to discuss Wooloo is here.


----------



## mewtini

Eifie said:


> Hmm, you people seem to be confused... the proper place to discuss Wooloo is here.


is that a digimon or something?


----------



## Eifie




----------



## Mawile

mewtini said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, you people seem to be confused... the proper place to discuss Wooloo is here.
> 
> 
> 
> is that a digimon or something?
Click to expand...









(on-topic: my favorite pokemon is mimikyu)


----------



## Eifie

it's been real guys but i think it's time for me to leave this forum for greener pastures


----------



## mewtini

Mawile said:


> (on-topic: my favorite pokemon is mimikyu)


only hipsters remember when you went by mimikyu
where does mawile rank in your listing tbh

maybe someday i should actually post about my favorite pokemon in this thread. hmm!

edit: oh i have,_ in 2013,_


mewtini said:


> *Re: What's Your Favorite Pokèmon?*
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.


----------



## Mawile

mewtini said:


> where does mawile rank in your listing tbh


idk it kind of goes like this probably
1. Mimikyu
2. Rotom
3. the entire Porygon line as a whole
6. Mawile

Honorable mentions: Giratina, Cyndaquil line, Drifloon line


----------



## pastelspectre

I really like Mew, Mimikyu, and Pichu! I just like cute Pokemon a lot.


----------



## MytH-Pikabotツ

I have too much, but Pikachu is definitely my favorite. I also love Marshadow, Mimikyu, Haxorous, Ash-Greninja, Ho - oh, Appletun, drizzle, Brioinne, Bulbasaur, etc.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

MytH-Pikabotツ said:


> Marshadow


----------



## Hydreigon25

<- 

& Pikachu


----------



## Figment

Oshawott is definitely my favourite, in fact, the entire line are some of my favourites. Other than that, I also really like Cyndaquil, Snivy, Quilava, Heracross, Lunala, Marill, Emolga and Piplup. Not in that order by the way.


----------



## TrainerWalker

RALTS EVOLUTIONARY LINES. YES.


----------



## TL The Legend

#1: I think you can figure this out from my signature, it's Kyurem.
#2: Sceptile
#3: Decidueye


----------



## LadyJirachu

Pikachu hands down xD


----------



## JHG

Vulpix! I would so hug that cute fire fox!


----------



## Guzma

Golisopod.


----------



## Momo(th)

Volcarona is still number 1!


----------



## GhostTrainerZac

Greninja. Dusknoir a close second.


----------



## Octavio

My favorite Pokémon are the scary, dangerous, and powerful ones! 
Deoxis. Genesect. Nuzleaf. Beheeyem. Chandelure. to name a few, and i like some little ones too like Piplup. Fennekin. and others. and i like Greninja.


----------

